# C3H7NO2 instead of C9H9NO2 ?



## chubaca (Jan 27, 2022)

Dear brothers, My supplier delivery to me, C3H7NO2 instead of C9H9NO2... 
Can I use C3H7NO2 to produce amphetamine in this video synthesis ? If not, someone know what I can make with this C3H7NO2 ?
Someone can help-me ?


----------



## G.Patton

chubaca said:


> what I can make with this C3H7NO2 ?



chubacaWhat the substance have you got? Isopropyl nitrite, 1-Nitropropane, D/L-Alanine? A lot of different substances have this brutto formula.


----------



## G.Patton

But no one of them can use as amphetamine synthesis.


----------



## chubaca

G.Patton said:


> What the substance have you got? Isopropyl nitrite, 1-Nitropropane, D/L-Alanine? A lot of different substances have this brutto formula.



G.PattonPatton, it's 2-Nitropropane, CAS: 79-46-9, N.CE: 201-209-1, N.Index: 609-002-00-1, 89.08 g/mol


----------



## chubaca

G.Patton said:


> But no one of them can use as amphetamine synthesis.



G.PattonOh man... really? Ok man, thank you for your help!


----------



## G.Patton

chubaca said:


> Patton, it's 2-Nitropropane, CAS: 79-46-9, N.CE: 201-209-1, N.Index: 609-002-00-1, 89.08 g/mol



chubacaRegrets


----------

